# Flash Activation Fix for Internet Explorer



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

The following code is used to override the necessity to click on a flash object in Internet Explorer to activate it.

This code is compliments of another help site that specialises in javascript.

First, create a file and name it *fixFlash.js*.
This file can be placed in the public area of your site or, preferrably in a separate folder for your javascript files.

Paste the following code into the *fixFlash.js* file:


```
window.onload = function() {
  fixFlash(); }
    function fixFlash() {
     objects = document.getElementsByTagName("object");
     for (var i = 0; i < objects.length; i++)
   {
  objects[i].outerHTML = objects[i].outerHTML;
}
}
```
Now place the following code into the HEAD section of your HTML or PHP document.
You may need to change the path of the file, depending on the name of the folder for your javascripts.


```
<!-- fixes the Internet Explorer ActiveX update 912812 which prevents third party plugins
 from running automatically -->
<!--[if IE]>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/fixFlash.js"></script>
<![endif]-->
```
I am sure that a lot of you will already have this fix, but for those that do not, I hope this helps.

I have also posted this tip in the Web Development section of the forums. If this is considered double posting, please feel free to slap my hand and remove the offending post(s). 

Cheers.
Deep.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Is this just a one-time deal, or does this have to be run every time IE is opened, or every time a page is loaded?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

gurutech said:


> Is this just a one-time deal, or does this have to be run every time IE is opened, or every time a page is loaded?


It is put on the web page, so it is used every time you go to a site with the fix.


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry gurutech for not making it clearer.

As ferrijal mentioned this bit of code is used on your website if you have a flash object on that site.

The code is added to all pages that have flash on it, and it will over-ride the rubbish that appears on your visitors browser if he/she is using IE. It does give a quick reload of the flash object as the page is opening, but is nothing compared to your visitor having to click on the flash area just to activate it.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Is there anything that a user can do on their end to disable it?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

gurutech said:


> Is there anything that a user can do on their end to disable it?


Disable the fix? No.

Fix the IE Flash problem without requiring the web page to have that code on it? Probably no.


----------



## Jeroen Haan (May 3, 2007)

I took me days to find this solution.
First I had to identify the cause of the problem, trying all kind of complex solutions which only caused more problems.
I wrote many scripts out of frustration with the existing solutions.

The original script can be found here:
http://www.haan.net/test/flash_fix1.php
and here:
http://javascript.internet.com/snippets/explorer-object-starter.html

Again, please maintain the credits.

```
/* -----------------------------------------------
   Explorer Object Starter - v.1.1
   (c) 2007 www.haan.net
   contact: [email protected]
   You may use this script but please leave the credits on top intact.
   Please inform us of any improvements made.
   When usefull we will add your credits.
  ------------------------------------------------ */

// fixes the Internet Explorer ActiveX update 912812 which prevents third party plugins from running automatically


window.onload = function()
{
	fixFlash();
}
function fixFlash()
{
	objects = document.getElementsByTagName("object");
	for (var i = 0; i < objects.length; i++)
	{
		objects[i].outerHTML = objects[i].outerHTML;
	}

	embed = document.getElementsByTagName("embed");
	for (var i = 0; i < embed.length; i++)
	{
		embed[i].outerHTML = embed[i].outerHTML;
	}
}
```


----------



## Jeroen Haan (May 3, 2007)

By the way,
it's better to call the script like this:

```
<!--[if IE 7]>
<script language="JavaScript" src="/js/fixFlash.js" type="text/JavaScript"></script>
<![endif]-->
```


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jeroen.

My apologies for not including the credits.

I got the code from the newsletter and there must not have been the credits there. I don't have a copy of the newsletter any more so I cannot double check this.

Again my apologies for not including your credits.

If they were, I would have most certainly included them.


----------



## Jeroen Haan (May 3, 2007)

it's okay 

I love simple solutions.

please check out my other scripts on
www.haan.net/test/

I will add new ones soon.

Of course I hope I will get some orders from customers as well.


----------



## Jeroen Haan (May 3, 2007)

A very simple, easy to understand script which also starts Applets without disturbing their Param tags:
http://www.haan.net/test/java/


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Jeroen.

Have replied to your PM.


----------

